# Meisternibs feed tap size?



## redwd707 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry, I tried the search function, but I guess I need more practice with it.
Can anyone tell me what tap I need for Meisternibs #5 feeds?
Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2014)

6.5 x .5


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2014)

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf

From the Library.  It has the tap and die sizes listed for some of what you may need as well


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you, sir! I remembered seeing that, but somehow I couldn't find it again. This time I'll bookmark and print it.


----------

